# Sounds like a dream



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sailing and getting paid for it sounds like a dream to many of us.
Well, today it was more of a nightmare. I always remind folks of the fact that there are no weather windows for charter boats and today was one of those days.
Dropping off our guests Sunday in St George's Grenada we hurriedly spent Monday doing laundry, shopping for items not available in Carriacou and cleaning up the boat. With just three days between charters, Tuesday was the only day we had to sail from Grenada to Carriacou, where we pickup our new guests, even if the forecast was 20 to 25 knots from the NE.
For those unfamiliar with the area, Tyrell Bay Carriacou is 27 miles pretty much NE from the anchorage at St George's. For once the weatherman wasn't too far off. Seas ran 8' to 12' with a period of about 3 seconds. Wind topped out at 32.4 knots true, but there were times before and after the squalls when the wind was as low as 9 knots and 9 knots isn't enough to move Skipping Stone very well when she is reefed down for 30!
We anchored up in Tyrell Bay after 47.2 miles and 8.5 hours, on a trip that usually takes around 5. I kinda felt like a featherweight boxer who had gone a half dozen rounds in the ring with a heavyweight, being sprayed by a fire hose the whole time. 
On the plus side nothing broke and we caught a nice Cuda for dinner.
However, this is just the beginning, because the forecast is for increasing NE winds to 35+ for the coming week of charter. I sure hope they don't get seasick!


----------

